# Uk Surrogacy



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi,
I am completely new to this & have had a suggestion of surrogacy using my own eggs as I have an immune issue.
At the moment it was just a passing comment by a consultant, but I wouldn't have a clue where to start!
I don't have anyone I know who would be a surrogate so what do I do?

Can I go abroad to have one & what are the costs ?

Hope someone can help answer all the questions that are circling my head at the moment?

Thanks ladies 

M
Xx


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi M

I'm sure the ladies here will be brimming with advice for you. We work with so many parents like you who just don't know where to start, and we offer an options review to go through all the different routes impartially if that's helpful (there is some more info here about this: http://www.brilliantbeginnings.co.uk/intended-parents/options-review).

Natalie


----------

